# FRAM G2006 need GK



## Soccermomof2 (Apr 13, 2017)

FRAM G2006 looking for a GK.  Our previous GK no longer wishes to play in goal, looking for a replacement.  Team will compete in CSL Silver Elite.  Trains M/W in Torrance.  Contact Coach Jack Gidney at jack@framsoccer.com


----------

